
Man faces possible felony for making parody Police Department Facebook page - kelukelugames
http://www.cleveland.com/parma/index.ssf/2016/03/parma_man_charged_with_felony.html
======
kelukelugames
This is the freedom of speech issue we should care about.

------
lovedj
Even though is not really fair, because in my opinion this is not a felony, he
would have had to realize that he'll be in trouble for nothing.

